# First Time Grow



## sTuNNed oNe (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats up guys, I just finished germinating and planting around 20 seeds in a forest around my neighborhood. I was just wondering if anyone can kindly point me in the right direction with any tips or help to keep bugs or animals away and to keep the plants healthy. 

What kind of supplies would you recommend for me to do or whatever.

I am new to growing so I am obviously not as knowledgeable as the more experienced growers.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 26, 2009)

A lot of people have a lot of different opinions about these question and there are numerous options... my techniques are all of them ! i have kangaroo's , koala's , deer, opossums, and crocadiles (lol) to worry about ! i use blood from the butcher , hair from my dog , human hair, urine (mine obviously) i walk my dog to the area (for scent reasons ) and i build a small 3 ft fence around my plants .and can honestly say this works so far ! i use a insect spray called bug off ..for plants each second week with a light application . although more so if it rains ..i use ant sand to keep ant from nesting in my soil compost and sand/perlite mix hope this helps ! peace !


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks man, very much appreciated... any other tips/info would be helpful. Also, how often should I water the plant? The upcoming week has rain on the forecast for a couple days straight.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 28, 2009)

Fenceing and skunk stink gland/urine for keeping animals away and *seven dust* for the bugs. You need to keep an eye on your plants to know when to water. But you should water at least 1 or 2 times a week when summer heat arrives...take care..


----------



## princeofpimpz (Apr 28, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> A lot of people have a lot of different opinions about these question and there are numerous options... my techniques are all of them ! i have kangaroo's , koala's , deer, opossums, and crocadiles (lol) to worry about ! i use blood from the butcher , hair from my dog , human hair, urine (mine obviously) i walk my dog to the area (for scent reasons ) and i build a small 3 ft fence around my plants .and can honestly say this works so far ! i use a insect spray called bug off ..for plants each second week with a light application . although more so if it rains ..i use ant sand to keep ant from nesting in my soil compost and sand/perlite mix hope this helps ! peace !


 
y do u use urine? and human/dog hair?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've read and heard from hunters that this does little to keep animals away so I'm still a little stuck on what to do for deer or other animals, I heard skunk urine or stench keeps em away which confuses me since my bud hopefully will smell that way anyway =].


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

look into commercial deterrants like Liquid fence, or "Scoot".. 
hair, urine, dog feces, deoderant soaps, predator urine, fishing line(NO HOOKS), fences all are deterants in some respect, and work on 'some' animals. 
 Unfortunately, there is nothing guaranteed to divert 100% of them 100% of the time.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 1, 2009)

Yo guys, it's been 6 days since I've planted the seeds and it's been raining for the past two days on and off. None of that rain has been straight pouring but it's rained a bit. I'm worried that the rain might have drowned my seeds or something. I'm hoping I'm being paranoid just because they haven't sprouted out of the ground yet. How long with an outside grow do the seeds usually take to sprout.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 1, 2009)

Did you put the seed strait into the ground? If so then what is the ground temps? Seeds need warm moist enviroment to germ in and if ground temps are'nt up to par then it may take a while for them to germ. Also you say you planted "in" the forest around you neighbor hood, If so then you may still have problems getting them to germ the floors of a forest stay cooler then say an open field or the edge of a field/woodline, also you want them to be in the sun. The forest cast to much shade for a MJ plant to thrive in. Not saying it won't grow but not as well as if it were in a "field". The rain is a good thing as long as it's not flooding the ground where you placed your seeds. All I can tell you is just hang in there and see what happens and good luck...take care..


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 1, 2009)

yeah well the spot in the forest is pretty good, the theres a break in the trees and sunlight beams all the way to the plant all day that it's sunny.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 2, 2009)

Not trying to offend you but I would have to disagree with your last post stuNNed. There is no way the sun is hitting your plant all day with a break in the trees, in the forest. The only way I see the sun hitting the plant is at mid day till mid afternoon. before and after that the trees will cast shadows as the sun rises and falls. What you need to do is find an opening to a field or edge of a wood line, fence row ect... that faces North with a open clearing from East to West then as the sun rises and falls your plant will bathe in the sun all day. Like I said not trying to burst your bubble just trying to steer you in the right direction...take care..


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 2, 2009)

Another question, I used just the natural soil of the area, nothing from the store or any other soils. Is this a large folly? When I felt the soil, it was moist, and looked pretty good, is it a major problem to be just using the natural soil?


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 2, 2009)

It has also been raining off and on down here for the last couple days with little sunshine. The rain is only supposed to get worse this week and I've been worried about the seeds drowning more than ever. If I put up say... saran wrap across the site above the plants to prevent the rain from hitting them, would it also allow sun through? Again, please let me know if I'm being too paranoid or if it really is a problem, any help is greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 3, 2009)

If the soil drains well not hard like clay and has a dark rich look to it then you should be fine using it. But the suran wrap ideal thats a joke right? And if not a joke then no it will not work to keep ground from flooding. But what I would do if I were you is start over. Get some new seeds and germ and vegg them for a few weeks indoors. A plant that is vegged for a few weeks will survive and do better than trying to put a seed in the ground this time of yr. Like I told you before the ground may still be a little to cold yet to try and start a seed in it. Up where your at the farmers won't even start to plant fields for another couple weeks yet because the ground temps are not up to par. I know because I worked up north on farms growing up. Again just trying to steer you in the right direction, also sit down smoke one and chill. Then do as much reading and research on here as possible and this will help you to form your own opinion on your needs and the plants needs. Knowledge is the key to success brother...take care..


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 3, 2009)

yeah this has basically been the learning experience. i plan on germinating and then placing the seeds in a cup with potting soil and later transferring them outside.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (May 5, 2009)

Alright guys soo, I am germinating a new batch of seeds now after my other batch of seeds failed to even sprout =[. After the seeds germinate, I plan on putting them in cups filled with Miracle-Gro Moisture Control, and will be in a room with a single fluorescent light bulb. Has anyone use the Moisture Control soil? And will my one fluorescent light bulb be enough? And how long should I have the light on for them? If this turns bad with the light I may just put them outside somewhere.


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 8, 2009)

I use fishing line a lil higher then waist high for deer,my urine & coyote urine,garlic and neem oil for all other pests.I also bait ants with jelly,they attack aphids thinking they are trying to eat the jelly (ants and aphids usually get along).The neem oil works great for spider mites,it keeps them from reproducing  Good Luck


----------

